# BA vs Tau, Can't seem to beat the commies...



## dbgoldberg323 (Sep 10, 2010)

So lately I've been running an 1850 point list with my Blood Angels that is themed to represent the Third Company (Tycho's old company). I am putting this post in "Tactics" because that's what I'm asking for, not list suggestions. More details below the list.

Here it is:

HQ:
Captain Tycho (not the DC one)

Elite:
2x Sanguinary Priests (with Power Swords)
Chaplain
8x Sternguard (2x Combi-Meltas, Sgt with Combi-Melta & Lightning Claw), Rhino with Extra Armor

Troops:
10x Tactical Marines (Meltagun, Lascannon, Sgt with Power Sword), Rhino
10x Tactical Marines (Plasmagun, Plasmacannon, Sgt with Power Sword), Rhino
10x Assault Marines (2x Meltaguns, Sgt with Power Sword), LRC with Multi-Melta

Fast:
Land Speeder Typhoon (with Multi-Melta)
Land Speeder Typhoon (with Multi-Melta)

Total: 1850 pts, 3 Scoring Units, 14 KP

So, this list has been a lot of fun and has done very well for me against everything but Tau (and obviously DE). I have no issues with Space Marines, Necrons, Daemons, Chaos Marines, etc.

This list is obviously not optimized but it is still a complete blast to play. Tycho rides with the Sternguard in their Rhino (with a Sang Priest), and the Chaplain rides in the Crusader with the Assault Squad (and the other Sang Priest). In objective games I sometimes combat-squad the Tactical Squads and put the Plasma Cannon and Lascannon together in some ruins near an objective.

Anyways, as I said above, the point of this post is not to critique the list, as not only do I like it (and so do my opponents) but I'm looking for tactics advice against Tau.

Yes, I said against Tau.

We've got a player at my LGS who knows his stuff, and happens to play Tau correctly, which only maybe one in four Tau players can say. He knows exactly which wargear and weapons to take, and how to use them.

He runs something like this (and you'll have to excuse me, Tau are Greek to me):

HQ:
Commander in suit with missiles, plasma, target lock

Elites:
3x Suits with Plasma & Missiles? (team leader with missiles, blacksun filter, and target lock)
3x Suits with Plasma & Missiles? (team leader with missiles, blacksun filter, and target lock)
3x Suits with Plasma & Missiles? (team leader with missiles, blacksun filter, and target lock)

Troops:
6x Fire Warriors in Fish with Multi-Tracker & Disruption Pod (can't remember Fish weapon system)
6x Fire Warriors in Fish with Multi-Tracker & Disruption Pod (can't remember Fish weapon system)

Heavy:
2x Broadside Suits (Target Lock, Team Leader with Drone Controller, 2x Marker Drones)
2x Broadside Suits (Target Lock, Team Leader with Drone Controller, 2x Marker Drones)
Hammerhead (Railgun, Multi-Tracker & Disruption Pod)

So, I'm not 100% sure of the list, but it's something really close to that. The point is, he is quite capable of popping my rhinos first turn, and we played two games where after his first turn of shooting, he had destroyed or immobilized all of my rhinos and/or my LRC and/or my Skimmers.

I'd love to play a longer game with him where my army didn't fall apart in the first turn and was, I don't know, challenging, but I don't know what to do.

Help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, your list is fairly un-optimized and has little anti-infantry power. If you're not willing to change your list, just try to use the "armour train" using the LRC to give cover to the rhinos and popping smoke when necessary to try and increase their survivability.

He has actually a pretty good list, with very good anti-armour power, although less anti-troop efficiency. Since your mobility depends on the rhinos, though, by blowing them up he gets plenty of time to deal with the troops. 

Note that if you would be willing to change the list you would be able to mangle him easily. Since he's only using two fishes and a broadside, with no kroot to bubble-wrap he's vulnerable to jump pack deepstriking lists. @ 1850 points you could easily make a list with a librarian+honour guard (3-4 meltas), 2 SHP, 2 assault squads with double meltas and fist, another squad with two flamers and a couple of vanguard veteran squads (give or take a RAS squad).

The moment you Deepstrike (and with descent of angels you'll be close) you can blow his vehicles with the HG and the RAS with meltas. The VV can tie up and easily beat his suits in CC, and whatever remains alive won't have enough punch to weaken your troops enough to survive the following melee.

I know you dind't want list advice, but your list is particularly weak against his army, so it'll be a rough time if you don't want to change.


----------



## dbgoldberg323 (Sep 10, 2010)

elkhantar said:


> big post of good points


Yeah, I get what you're saying about the assault list, and honestly I know that another list I have (which is similar to yours) will cause him a lot of trouble.

The point is, this list has gotten rave reviews at my LGS for being a fun list that actually wins games, so I'm trying to see if I can actually pull off a win with it against Tau. Same goes for Dark Eldar, this list just falls apart against the new stuff.

So a LRC/Rhino train down a side, popping smoke and hoping for a turn 2 strike? Might be feasible.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Make sure you're not playing on a board deprived of terrain, either. Put something that blocks LoS near the centre of the table, if possible and acceptable.

I probably wouldn't bother deep-striking the speeders; turbo boost them on your turn 1 towards the broadsides (in cover if possible) to give him more targets to shoot at and things to worry about - although his list has enough long range AT that it might not be a problem for him - as well as the Raider and Rhino's. You need as much of your force in his face as fast as possible, you've got fast Rhino's (18" move) so take advantage of that.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

bishop5 said:


> Make sure you're not playing on a board deprived of terrain, either. Put something that blocks LoS near the centre of the table, if possible and acceptable.


Yeah, the first few games me and my mate had (me greenskins, him BA) had my army shot to bits in no time. Vehicles would be popped open by his devastators, and the troops riddled with lead by his tactical marines before they got to charge. His death company and terminators just seemed to go around mopping up the remains... (oh, and mephiston... I'm taking a mallet next time).

Realising there wasn't much cover kind of changed the game! 

I still lose like, just not as spectacularly! :-D


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I would suggest 2 changes to the list that might give you some success. Drop the LRC for a Storm Raven. Keep it in reserve, full of assault marines. Then Flat out across the board near his fire base when it arrives. Likely it will get popped even with the 4+ Obscured save, but your asssault marines are then right in the thick of it, able to deal with Tau the way they need to be dealt with - the sharp edge of a powersword. Deep strike the Typhoons. That should get you short range shots at his fish.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The main problem with your list vs. this army is you have one obvious difficult target(crusader) And several weak targets that all fall relatively easily vs. tau fire. I know you don't want to change your list so I'm not gonna say anything about that. One solid way of doing it though would be simialr to the train style. Have the crusader as far up on the board as you can, right at the edge of deployment, with the sternguard behind that and one rhino covering the sternguard. Then have the other rhino, preferably empty, at the side of the crusader visible to the tau. that'll give your two good units a cover save or complete LOS blocking in the sternguard's case. Deepstriking the speeders I don't see as being too great to be honest. They don't get any of the benefits of deepstriking from Descent of Angels so they're not great. best bet is to boost them up to Los BLocking cover so they're safe for a turn, then jump over and take out the hammer head and take out some suit perhaps.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I know Greek...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

moshpiler said:


> I know Greek...


HURPADERP?


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Really, this is the type of list that Tau players love to see. If you ever win against that Tau list it will either be due to terrain wildly favoring you, or intervention by the Dice gods.

So long as he prioritizes fire propperly, you shouldn't have more 50% of your vehicles still moving turn 2, and after that it will all go downhill as your forward elements don't get any support from the wrecked/immobalized/stunned rear forces.

Only having 2 long range weapons (Plas and Las) means you cannot win a shootout, and your vehicles will be completely at his mercy for at least 1 full turn, maybe 2 depending on deployment.


----------



## Astorath333 (Sep 27, 2010)

If you decide to go deep-strike, be carefull, because if you deep strike behind him and totally botch your shooting rolls .....everything he has will turn around and shoot you the very next turn, (unless you use heroic intervention with the VV). I lost Dante and a whole assault squad that way.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Would your LGS happen to be gamer's haven?


----------



## Izzleydill (Jul 11, 2010)

Drop pods I think would work well, especially for those sternguard. His amount of railguns makes the Land Raider not worth it. You could also try assualt squad spam, because so many of his weapons are high quality low quantity, so first turn move 12 and run, and then be hacking away at a bunch of things in turn 2. But at the end of the day, you shouldn't be changing your list to beat one specific player. You should bring a balanced list.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

If you can get within 24" by turn 2, dismount. Use your Transports and terrain to stop multiple units firing upon you, you should be able to outshoot him piecemeal.

Tycho really needs to get in CC, That's where he's best.

Deepstrike the Assault marines in, and use them as a psychological weapon, keep him guessing where they'll land.


----------

